# Need tournament partner From Dayton area for electric bass circuit



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the boat. Looking for bass fishing partner for Electric bass circuit in southwestern Ohio. Prefer you to be from Dayton area so we can pre fish. I am very competitive.Partner will be expected to half fuel/tournament entry fee $10 annual- $35 per boat per tournament .... pays cash back there are 9 tournaments point based very fun. If interested pm me with contact info so we can set up a time to pre fish.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

I have sent you a PM with contact info about a partner for the EBC tournaments. He is a good tournament angler. You would have a hard time finding a better tournament fisherman. He and I will be fishing another circuit this season. The entry fee for the EBC tournaments has been increased from $35.00 to $40.00 for 2013. There will be more payouts which will give more teams a chance to win prizes. Good luck to you and, I hope, your new partner. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Ohiooutdoors, have you fished with us in the past or just wanting to start? I'm prejudiced , but it is a great fun circuit and alot of good guys (and occasionally gals, grandkids etc.) But it is competitive, and has some really good fishermen. We've even had an 8th place finisher in the Bassmasters Classic fish our circuit in the past.

For those interested, the first tourney is just a few weeks away on the 21st of this month. Be there early to pay and sign up, we expect a good turnout.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

if anybody has a boat but needs a partner feel free to shoot me a pm or a text at 9376310346....would like to try out a few of these tourneys while im saving up some money to get a boat....i have my own equip just no boat...willing to pay 50/50 for everything....

thanks


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

yes i have fished a couple tourneys last year but had two different partners and didnt get to fish the whole time...felt morelike I had taken my son out then a fishing partner. plan on being more competitve this year so need a partner up to par...no more all day fishing lessons ...lol


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Did you ever get a partner, yet? Or respond to fishslyme's PM?


----------

